# ran into somebody I know - and they didn't recognize me!



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

It was kinda cool! I couldn't believe it. She had literally no idea who I was! HA! I knew I looked different, but I didn't think I looked that different! :hysterical:

Cindyc. (who thinks it's nice to be getting to the reward parts after all of the hard work parts for so long.  

Ya'll just wait and keep trying! It'll happen!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

How very fun!!!!!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Congratulations Cindy. All your efforts have paid off. Enjoy the "new" You.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

VERY cool !!!! What motivation that would be !!!


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Cindy, how much have you lost altogether now?


----------

